# Favorite Single Malt and Cigar Pairing Thread



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Q1: What is your favorite single malt and cigar pairing?

There are many pairings that just don't combine well: I just rather consume them separately. But some are just fantastic.

Here are some of my favorite pairings: 

-Macallan Cask Strength (10 yr) + Partagas D1/D2 EL: awesome!!!
-Talisker 10 year + Cohiba Esplendidos
-Highland Park 12 + Ramon Allones Specially Selected

Q2: Do you prefer an Islay malt of a non-islay malt with your cigar?
I love islay malts... but i haven't found a pairing that would go well with my laphraoig, Adbeg, or Bowmore...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This is my kinda thread, scotch and cigars! I usually drink beer or Jack and Ginger with cigars, but I have found that scotch with a little water can go very will with some cigars.

I like Macallan 18, (or other sherry finished single malts such as Aberlour), they pair very well with the Partagas flavor.

I LOVE Islay malts, Bowmore and Laphroig are very, very good....but I have not found a good pairing with a cigar yet. 

I'd like to try the Bowmore with a RASCC or a RASS


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Glenmorangie 15 Year Old and a Ls Escepcion Tapa Negra 45 - Series IV.

That does me just fine.


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Try the smallish-sized VSG (Illusion, Enchantment, Tres Mystique, Beli #1) with your smokiest, peatiest, most iodinic Islays. Works a charm.


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> This is my kinda thread, scotch and cigars! I usually drink beer or Jack and Ginger with cigars, but I have found that scotch with a little water can go very will with some cigars.
> 
> I like Macallan 18, (or other sherry finished single malts such as Aberlour), they pair very well with the Partagas flavor.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you, I just bought a bottle of Bowmore and enjoyed it with a RASS about 3 days ago.  Thanks buddy.


----------

